# Cách dùng serum đúng liều lượng: dùng serum bao nhiêu là đủ?



## ynmiraheal (13/3/20)

Serum là sản phẩm quen thuộc trong chu trình dưỡng da hằng ngày với nhiều công dụng chăm sóc da toàn diện và khả năng thẩm thấu vượt trội. Tuy nhiên, để đảm bảo hiệu quả sản phẩm, bạn cần có quy trình sử dụng serum dưỡng da đúng cách. Liều lượng serum bạn dùng có đúng và đủ cho làn da của bạn chưa? Tham khảo hướng dẫn cách dùng serum với liệu lượng chuẩn phù hợp với từng loại da dưới đây.

*1. Serum là gì?*
Nhiều blogger làm đẹp thường ví von serum là “kem dưỡng da dạng lỏng”. Điểm ưu việt hơn của serum so với kem dưỡng là nó lỏng hơn và nhiều dưỡng chất hơn. Bởi vì kết cấu của serum thường ở nền nước hoặc nền dầu. Serum chứa các thành phần dưỡng da hoạt tính, là các phân tử nhỏ hơn kem dưỡng nên dễ thẩm thấu qua lớp biểu bì da. Ở Việt Nam, nhiều tín đồ làm đẹp thường gọi serum là tinh chất dưỡng da.
Serum thường có công dụng chung là tinh chất cấp ẩm và ngăn ngừa lão hóa da hiệu quả. Thành phần serum cũng được điều chỉnh phù hợp để điều trị chuyên sâu các vấn đề về da như: trị mụn, làm mờ nếp nhăn, mờ vết thâm nám,… Cách dùng serum thường ở sau bước toner và trước bước thoa kem dưỡng ẩm.
_Serum thường được thiết kế có vòi hút hoặc nắp xịt giúp điều chỉnh liều lượng sử dụng dễ dàng_​*2. Phân loại serum *
Phân loại serum theo thành phần gồm có 2 loại cơ bản:

Serum gốc dầu (oil-based): thường có thành phần nền là dầu jojoba, dầu argan, dầu bơ,…
Serum gốc nước (water-based): chứa thành phần hóa học gốc nước hoạt tính.
Serum gốc nước được ưa chuộng hơn cả vì dễ thấm vào da, không gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông nên phổ biến ở các nước có khí hậu nóng. Serum gốc dầu được các phụ nữ xứ lạnh ưa chuộng vì nó giúp giữ độ ẩm cho da, chống lão hóa hiệu quả hơn.
Phân loại serum theo công dụng, gồm có 6 loại cơ bản:

Nhóm chống lão hóa
Nhóm làm trắng da
Nhóm điều trị/ngăn ngừa các vấn đề mụn
Nhóm dưỡng, cấp ẩm
Nhóm tẩy tế bào chết
Nhóm sửa chữa, tái tạo da






Serum chủ yếu là nền nước hoặc nền dầu với kết cấu lỏng và khả năng thẩm thấu tốt​*3. Cách dùng serum đúng liều lượng hiệu quả nhất*
*Dùng serum bao nhiêu là đủ?*
Serum thuộc nhóm dưỡng da chuyên sâu. Nhiều thương hiệu mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc cũng đầu tư nhiều công nghệ hiện đại, tiên tiến để cho ra đời các loại serum với khả năng thẩm thấu tốt nhất. Chúng có kết cấu mỏng, nhẹ hơn các loại kem dưỡng nhưng khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh hơn, sâu hơn, hiệu quả hơn. Do vậy, lượng serum mỗi lần sử dụng không cần nhiều như các loại kem dưỡng. Liều lượng dùng serum bao nhiêu là đủ? Tùy thuộc từng kết cấu serum mà bạn có thể điều chỉnh phù hợp:

Nếu là serum dạng kem, lấy một lượng nhỏ bằng hạt ngọc trai.
Nếu serum dạng lỏng, chỉ cần bơm 1-2 giọt nhỏ ra lòng bàn tay.
Nếu sau khi thoa serum bạn cảm thấy da còn khô thì có thể tăng liều lượng cách dùng serum thêm 1/2. Điều chỉnh để phù hợp với nhu cầu của làn da và sau 5 – 10 phút không còn serum dư thừa trên da gây bóng nhờn.
liều lượng sử dụng serrum khoảng 2 – 3 giọt mỗi lần dùng​*Thoa serum mấy lần một ngày?*
Serum có thể thẩm thấu nhanh vào tận sâu bên trong các lớp tế bào để nuôi dưỡng, tái tạo da và có tác dụng gấp 10 lần các sản phẩm kem dưỡng thông thường khác. Cách dùng serum mấy lần một ngày cho phù hợp cũng phụ thuộc vào từng loại.
Có thể chia thời gian sử dụng serum thành hai loại chính, cụ thể:

Serum hỗ trợ trang điểm: Nếu dùng serum để hỗ trợ makeup thì bạn nên dùng vào sáng, theo thứ tự các bước dưỡng da: rửa mặt sạch với sữa rửa mặt, bôi nước hoa hồng dưỡng ẩm, thoa serum lên mặt, sau đó tiến hành makeup. Dùng serum trước khi makeup có tác dụng giúp da kiềm dầu, làm se khít lỗ chân lông và giúp cho lớp makeup mịn màng, tự nhiên hơn.
Serum dưỡng da: Nếu sử dụng các loại serum để điều trị các vấn đề về da như trị mụn, chống lão hóa, xóa mờ tàn nhang…thì bạn nên dùng vào buổi tối để đạt được hiệu quả cao nhất.
Lưu ý, nếu bạn đang sở hữu một làn da nhạy cảm và có mụn thì bạn chỉ nên dùng vào buổi tối. Thời điểm này làn da hạn chế tiếp xúc vơi bụi bẩn và đồ trang điểm sẽ tốt cho da nhạy cảm và giảm thiểu khả năng gây kích ứng da.

Da nhạy cảm nên sử dụng serum hằng ngày để tăng cường tái tạo và phục hồi làn da​
*Nên dùng serum dùng buổi sáng hay buổi tối?*
Tùy vào mục đích, cách dùng serum dưỡng da mà bạn nên dùng serum mấy lần một ngày, có thể dùng serum 1 lần hoặc 2 lần. Thời điểm tốt nhất để sử dụng serum là:

Buổi sáng sau khi rửa mặt thật sạch.
Buổi tối sau khi tẩy trang và để làn da nghỉ ngơi. Khoảng thời gian dưỡng da buổi tối tốt nhất là từ 19h – 22h.
Với làn da khô và da thường, bạn có thể sử dụng serum cả buổi sáng và tối để tăng cường cấp ẩm cho làn da. Với da hỗn hợp và da dầu, bạn nên hạn chế dùng serum buổi sáng. Vì serum sẽ làm da dầu bóng dầu hơn và bí tắc lỗ chân lông hơn. Với da nhạy cảm và da mụn, nên dùng serum buổi tối để kháng khuẩn và tránh bí tắc cho da nhé !

_





Bạn nên sử dụng serum 1 – 2 lần/ ngày tùy theo tình trạng da_​*Cách thoa serum hiệu quả*
Hầu hết chị em đều có thói quen lau mặt thật khô rồi mới thoa serum giống như việc vẫn sử dụng các loại mỹ phẩm khác. Trong khi đó, cách dùng serum lên mặt ngay sau khi da vẫn còn ẩm sẽ tăng hiệu quả và không gây nên tình trạng khô da, gây bong tróc như bạn vẫn thường thấy. Bạn nên thoa ngay khi da còn ẩm.
Bạn có thể nhỏ trực tiếp serum lên da mặt. Kết hợp massage da mặt 2-3 phút khi thoa serum để dưỡng chất đi sâu vào da hơn. Bắt đầu thoa hai bên má rồi di chuyển vòng tròn sâu vào bên trong.


----------

